# Show Day Grooming Video



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Came across this video of a Havanese being groomed for show day. It was orginally on the Pure Paws website. Enjoy!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That is a loooong video and one majorily producted-up dog. Yes, I'm making up terms now.

I love using a squeeze bottle for product application and am glad he showed it. It directs the product exactly where you want it to go and wastes less. I also like wrapping up the dog after working the conditioner thoroughly into the coat although it looked like he wrapped it after rinsing.

I did think it was kind of funny that he used the no rinse shampoo and rinsed it very well.  

And yes, for anyone watching, the teasing and hair spray is frowned upon in the show ring.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm exhausted just watching it. There's no doubt that Max looked great but . . . if I used that much product on each dog I'd be buying it in bulk. I can't believe the amount of product he put on that poor animal. I presume that was an ad for that product line.

I'm so glad to have seen the mixing it in the bottle and applying that way. I'm definitely going to try that one. It looks much more efficient. 

Kimberly when I saw him tease and then spray the dog's hair, the first thought I had was that wasn't "allowed" in the ring, even though I've heard a lot of breeders/handlers do it.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hmmmm.
This is not a grooming for the show ring...at least not where I show...Spray is forbidden!

To be quite honest...I do think he trimed out way to much on the but...Since there is a NO grooming regualation toward the havanese...a hygenic sissor cut would be very, very, very little...


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Lol...that dog was VERY cooperative (although perhaps if you have a show dog they get used to that grooming) AND I'm very glad to hear that the teasing and spraying is frowned upon...yuk!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Glad to see a professional using the kitchen sink! I don't feel so bad now.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

What a good baby that dog was! My GOD could he use any more product?

Tell me that was not scissors he was using on the inner corner of the dogs eye??? If that dog had moved an inch, ouch! He wasn't even supporting the dogs head when he did that.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, those were scissors, but I think they have a rounded tip (which would still hurt if he hit the eye). Obviously, this dog and groomer have worked together quite a bit.

I'm pretty sure the purpose of all the product was to sell it for Pure Paws. 

Debbie, when I remodeled my kitchen, I purposely had the kitchen sink & faucet installed just to suit my dog grooming. It's the deepest single basin sink you can get with a tall arched retractable spray nozzle at the faucet. 









The nozzle doesn't look so tall in this photo due to the angle, but the sink is 11" deep.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

I thought this video was helpful, plus yes it was a push for the pure paws, but if your looking for a shampoo/conditioner to try this may give you the info needed to stay away or try.

Plus I liked seeing how he did it, and how you could maybe take bits and pieces from it or modify it for you. Like I never thought to trim the tops of the feet like that, and to use thinning shears....


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this. Thanks.

Interesting... but it is good to know that it isn't accurate for a show dog. I can't imagine voluntarily teasing/matting Tucker's hair, ha! I spend too much time trying to get all the mats _out_!

Kimberly, I LOVE your sink!! Do you have trouble rinsing out your dishes with only one sink? I've wondered about that, in case I ever get a chance to remodel my own kitchen.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kimberly I love your sink too! there was so much conditioner on that dog I am surprised it all came out and the dog didn't slide away! what a very sweet cooperative Neezer. But what about all that trimming? are you allowed to trim that much off the butt? and I thought trimming eyes was a no no for showing!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy said:


> Kimberly I love your sink too! *there was so much conditioner on that dog I am surprised it all came out and the dog didn't slide away! * what a very sweet cooperative Neezer. But what about all that trimming? are you allowed to trim that much off the butt? and I thought trimming eyes was a no no for showing!


ound: ound: ound:


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

I sure liked the idea of using the thinning scissors to trim the bottoms of the feet. It looked a lot easier and more efficient than my current method with some small hair trimming scissors.


----------

